# Questions on 04 TCR Composite 2



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hello all,
I'm a newbie when it comes to road bikes (ridden MTB's for many years). I've recently checked out the 04 TCR Composite 2 at Performance Bike here in Sacramento, and am really impressed. I was originally looking at a Specialized Roubaix Comp and and Trek 5200, but the Giant seems like a much better deal then either of those. I've ridden the XL model of this bike and the LBS says I need a Large (and they didn't have a large in stock for me to try). I'm around 6'1"and 220 LBS (36" inseam). Is anyone else around my size riging one of these bikes, and if so, what bike size did you go with? Also, I orginally wanted a triple ring since there are quite a few hills around where I live. It appears that the Giant only comes as a double? Again, being a newbie, I'm not sure if I really need a triple and I guess if I really wanted to I could swap out the double for a triple. The other option is to have a frame built up around the componets I want, but I would imagine that would end up costing a whole lot more then buying a stock TCR Composite 2.

Thanks in advance!
Task


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

Taskmaxter said:


> Hello all,
> I'm a newbie when it comes to road bikes (ridden MTB's for many years). I've recently checked out the 04 TCR Composite 2 at Performance Bike here in Sacramento, and am really impressed. I was originally looking at a Specialized Roubaix Comp and and Trek 5200, but the Giant seems like a much better deal then either of those. I've ridden the XL model of this bike and the LBS says I need a Large (and they didn't have a large in stock for me to try). I'm around 6'1"and 220 LBS (36" inseam). Is anyone else around my size riging one of these bikes, and if so, what bike size did you go with? Also, I orginally wanted a triple ring since there are quite a few hills around where I live. It appears that the Giant only comes as a double? Again, being a newbie, I'm not sure if I really need a triple and I guess if I really wanted to I could swap out the double for a triple. The other option is to have a frame built up around the componets I want, but I would imagine that would end up costing a whole lot more then buying a stock TCR Composite 2.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Task


I am 5'11" and the medium fits me. I would think the Large would fit you, the XL would be too big. I am in the same situation as you, looking to buy a Giant TCR Comp but am comfortable with my triple. Here is what I have learned so far. You can get lower gears with a double if you go with a bigger range cassette, such as a 12-27 or 13-29 (Campy), depending on brand. You may also have to get a long-cage derailleur. You can also go with a compact crankset in front that gives you a smaller chainrings, however you also lose some top end gears. I have not experimented with these ratios yet but I am hoping to try a bike with a double and a different cassette or compact crankset. I hope this helps.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I am 6'1" and ride a Large TCR 1 Comp. My inseam is 34" Fits me perfect you might try to find an large to test ride if you can. I am no help on the triple question.


----------



## slogiant (Apr 12, 2004)

I am 5-10 and ride a TCR medium - i love the bike!
I have a campy 10 spd triple, it works great, but you do have to be more conscious when shifting to the middle ring - no big deal, I have not missed a shift since my first ride a year ago, but like I said I think about the shift a little bit.
Every now and then, I am really happy to have the lower range of gears to aid my aging legs!


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*TCR Comp? what year?*



slogiant said:


> I am 5-10 and ride a TCR medium - i love the bike!
> I have a campy 10 spd triple, it works great, but you do have to be more conscious when shifting to the middle ring - no big deal, I have not missed a shift since my first ride a year ago, but like I said I think about the shift a little bit.
> Every now and then, I am really happy to have the lower range of gears to aid my aging legs!


Is your bike a carbon TCR? What year? Just curious since I've been told by a couple of shops that you can't put a triple on the NEW TCR Comps. Also, shifting to the middle ring from the small or big ring? What is the issue with that?
Thanks


----------



## slogiant (Apr 12, 2004)

sfrider said:


> Is your bike a carbon TCR? What year? Just curious since I've been told by a couple of shops that you can't put a triple on the NEW TCR Comps. Also, shifting to the middle ring from the small or big ring? What is the issue with that?
> Thanks


My bike is a 2003 Carbon Fiber TCR Team. I too was told by some shops that a triple would not work, but when you really asked - they had not tried it. If you keep asking you find other shops that have set up triples, and the worst report I got was that "you have to adjust it right on". I adjusted it myself and it works great.

When I shift from the middle to either of the front outer gears, you just move the lever all the way and that is all there is to it. When you shift to the center, you have to move it the right distance (four clicks on my Campy lever). Sometimes I fall short a click and have to go one more click before it goes. I notice this more going from the large gear to the middle. Only once have I had it go too far and skip over the middle gear.

Don't take this discussion as a complaint - I love this bike and the triple configuration. It is great to be able to spin up any hill around, and riding the bike is a joy.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

When I bought my 2004 TCR Composite frameset, I tried to install my Ultegra triple from old bike. I found there was a minor clearance problem w/ the derailer touching the frame when in the smallest chain ring. There is a TCR (aluminum) model that is designed for a triple and it has a dimple in the frame where the derailer touches on mine. 
Apparently the Campy does not have the same problem. You could possibly use a BB spacer to move the chain rings out a few mm to eliminate the problem w/ Ultegra, although that may not be the best solution. I installed a 34/50 FSA Energy compact crankset and am very happy w/ the results.


----------

